
Ask HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? - dshanahan
Hey HN! This comes up very intermittently, but asking again if anyone has side projects that they&#x27;d like to sell?<p>I run a weekly newsletter for interested buyers. I monitor marketplaces and forums every week. I strongly believe a lot of potential projects are never listed or die an unnecessary quiet death.<p>My community specifically wants to see more SaaS opportunities, which are somewhat under-represented in public marketplaces.<p>Super helpful info:
- Name + link to site&#x2F;product
- Business model
- Current monthly revenue
- Tech stack
======
mindcrime
Not really at the moment, but possibly one day. I could also be interested as
a buyer at some point. How does one subscribe to your newsletter?

~~~
mtmail
Link is in submitter's profile
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=dshanahan](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=dshanahan)

~~~
dshanahan
Cheers. :)

